# Wyoming Draw results



## coyoteslayer

Good hell, how long is it going to take? I heard rumors that we would find out this week if we drew.

It's been so long since I submitted my application that I forgot which tags I put in for. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mack1950

around the 24 th of this month its just a little bit longer


----------



## wyogoob

21st of June

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=26233&p=280741&hilit=wyoming#p280741


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Thanks goob, I was getting sick of checking.


----------



## muledeer#1

I don't even want to think of all the intrest they are earning off of our money sitting in there bank account for the past few months!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Supply and demand....


----------



## wyogoob

muledeer#1 said:


> I don't even want to think of all the intrest they are earning off of our money sitting in there bank account for the past few months!


True. The WY Game and Fish normally does not receive any operating income from the (mineral royalty-rich) General Fund so the interest money, a sizeable amount, from license applications is an important part the WY G & F budget, same as most Western states.

If you squeeze on Mr Google, you can find the interest $ amount.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Mack, I guess you're right. Somewhere around the 24th of June.


----------



## 4pointmuley

According to the Wyoming website. The drawing results are June 30.


----------



## coyoteslayer

They did the drawing today, and they will post the results in a few days.


----------



## wyogoob

The drawing was today. Usually results start to trickle out on drawing day and the for about a week after. I had trouble getting on the WY Game & Fish site tonight, and when I finally did it says I have no applications in to them. 

I'm sure they have me mixed up with some other Goober!


----------



## goofy elk

OMG this seems to drag on FOREVER!

I've got time on the calender I'm holding open pending results.......come on already!


----------



## Patman

When will Wyoming start to sell off the remaining permits they have and do they post that on their website?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger

The left over list is posted on the 30th. Leftover antlered tags go on sale on the 6th of july and on the 20th the antlerless tags go on sale.


----------



## wyogoob

Nothing yet?

I can't even log on to the WY Game & Fish website.

We have new bosses at the Game and Fish, maybe they're going to make us wait till the bitter end this year.


----------



## goofy elk

My fingers are crossed ,, I'm thinking today is the day!

My fall schedule is pretty full right now,,,,,,,,,,,,But I'll find a way to work it in.....


----------



## mack1950

makes me feel like a kid waiting for christmas morning waiting for these draw results lol no wonder i have gray hair
wyoming utah colorado man thats alot of waiting


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

mack1950 said:


> wyoming utah colorado man thats alot of waiting


that's what I'm doing wrong. I haven't been applying for colorado! I only have moderate stress trying to figure out how to coordinate all the dates, timeoff of work, travel time, permit expenses etc.

Actually, I think I'm probably going to start applying for Colorado next year too....I must be crazy


----------



## Size Matters

And the wait contiues. o-||


----------



## coyoteslayer

I think Wyoming got rid of their computer system and they are drawing people out of a hat. The lucky winners will receive their license in the mail via Pony Express.


----------



## dodgertown

Why must it take so long!!! They did the draw on Monday! We should be able to get on their site and find out if we drew already, don't you think?!?! I just want to know if I am going to be hunting antelope in September along with my Wasatch Elk Tag! I need to start scheduling my days off, let's get with it Wyoming! :O•-:


----------



## Duckholla

I just checked it again and still nothing....


----------



## Trigger

Called the Wyoming Office and the lady said they would'nt post them until the 30th. She said it is earlier this year than last it was July 3rd.


----------



## 4pointmuley

Yeah I told you guys it was June 30th! I hope my 16 year old son draws his Antelope buck tag?


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I.m 0-for-EVERYTHING this year! Will Wyoming be included? This year has not treated me well!


----------



## 4pointmuley

When I check my son's drawing results on the Wyoming draw results. This is what it says? We could not locate your record. Please verify search information entered. If you have moved recently, try using your old zip code. For results or general information please call 307-777-4600.
Does anyone else experience this message? My son is a youth hunter and I put him in for Antelope buck.


----------



## Caddis36

It's Because they are not posted Yet. You Will Get that Message until WEdnesday


----------



## dodgertown

Just checked the Wyoming Game and Fish Homepage, and antelope results will be available tomorrow June 29th at 8:00 am MDT!!


----------



## wyogoob

o-||


----------



## gwailow

Just checked the web-site...antelope results are up.  No tag again this year.


----------



## coyoteslayer

WOOOOOHOOOOOO I DREW AN ANTELOPE TAG IN WYOMING.   

My brother and nephew also drew antelope tags.


----------



## Trigger

No deer or antelope for me.


----------



## Schleppy

My son and I both drew an antelope tag! I am really excited about this hunt, it will be his first as a shooter. He turns twelve just before the season starts.


----------



## Beast

Looks like I'm a vegetarian for another year. I can't draw in either state! :mrgreen:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors

Looks like my group didn't draw out this year. I'm going to be bummed out telling my daughter that the first year she applied is the first time we didn't at least draw out a doe tag.


----------



## Size Matters

It looks like are group didnt draw either.


----------



## mack1950

im wondering if all the results havent loaded up there say there are no left over tags and i havent ever seen that before


----------



## goofy elk

My oldest boy and I both drew antelope......Its a muzzle loader in August buck hunt.

License Type: Results Area/Type 
Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option Successful 1st Choice/No Points 107-0


----------



## coyoteslayer

goofy elk said:


> My oldest boy and I both drew antelope......Its a muzzle loader in August buck hunt.
> 
> License Type: Results Area/Type
> Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option Successful 1st Choice/No Points 107-0


My friend drew the same tag. It should be a good hunt.


----------



## goofy elk

WOW,,Just checked the quotas and there were only 5 regular non-res permits!!!!
So yote,,,We know 3 of the 5.

This will be my 12 year olds first real test at trophy hunting big game,,it will be interesting.
He can drive nails on papper with his .45 knight and 3 x 9 Nikon at 150 yards......


----------



## elk22hunter

I drew two doe Antelope and my Oldest son, my nephew, my son in law, my daughter, my youngest son and my other nephew drew Antlelope buckies!


----------



## wyogoob

I drew 100 for buck, and 94 and 100 for doe/fawn.


----------



## stick

my party of 4 drew deer tags road trip time


----------



## wyogoob

My granddaughter drew an area 100 buck tag. Yahoo!!


----------



## JERRY

Buck Antelope 99 for me.


----------



## mack1950

hiho hiho its of to wyo we go 5 buck deer tags in hand


----------



## hockey

I tried to out-think the system. 1st choice I applied in a 0% chance area based on my 2 points, 2nd choice a undersubscribed buck antelope unit the last 2 years. Well we drew the doe tags but not the buck tags and there is NO way I'm driving across the state for doe antelope!
There are some closer to home leftover doe tags available, we will get a couple of those and let the kids go bang away
At least I got my point


----------



## bigbuckhunter64

horsesma said:


> Buck Antelope 99 for me.


Sweet Ma!!!!

Caden and one of his friends drew buck goat tags up there too, should be a great fall for the antelope in WY then back here for some LE Elk!


----------



## longbow

I drew Region H muledeer!!!!! I better touch up my Zwicky broadheads. Now I'll have a deer tag on both sides of the Wyo/Ida boarder


----------



## goofy elk

Congrats to everyone who drew,,,,,,,,,,Now we want PICTURES!

Hopefully my son and I will post some early with our Wyoming opening date on August 20th.


----------



## wyogoob

longbow said:


> I drew Region H muledeer!!!!! I better touch up my Zwicky broadheads. Now I'll have a deer tag on both sides of the Wyo/Ida boarder


Congrats, it should be a goodun' this fall.


----------



## fishcarver

I just got my Antelope tag in the mail. I wanted to make sure it was real. Were heading to unit 93 over by Kemmerer. Its been to long since Ive chased them around. i cant wait to do it again.


----------



## bigdaddyx4

Got my refund check in the mail today. It is official, I did not draw!


----------

